

12 Ridiculously effective techniques to mastering productivity as a founder - durga
http://fitfrnd.com/blog/2014/11/15/12-ridiculously-effective-techniques-mastering-productivity-startup-founder/

======
rdc12
I don't think I could code first thing in the morning. I am still booting
then, perhaps related to option 2 too. I do like the concept thou, just can't
see how to make it reality for myself

------
rbajaj
Very thoughtful and provocative. Particularly 1-5. One line of code is a neat
idea. I have a problem with procrastination in general. Will try it.

~~~
durga
thanks. it's really effective. another friend of mine was having trouble
studying for medical exams and I told him to try it. he hated the rote
memorization and just couldn't get himself to read all the stuff and memorize
it. Which was making him really irritable and frustrated.

He started starting the day with one question in the morning. He cleared his
Step 1 within 6 months. It was his 3rd try..

